# Pavel Posdkhshgjyzn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## LionOfJudah

This thread is for Charlie Boy...

Players selected after this massive white stiff.

22 NJN Viktor Khryapa CSKA Moscow (Russia) 
23 POR Sergei Monia CSKA Moscow (Russia) 
24 BOS Delonte West St. Joe's 
25 BOS Tony Allen Oklahoma State 
26 SAC Kevin Martin Western Carolina 
27 LAL Sasha Vujacic Slovenia 
28 SAS Beno Udrih Slovenia 
29 IND David Harrison Colorado 
Round 2 
1 ORL Anderson Varejao Spain 
2 CHI Jackson Vroman Iowa State 
3 WAS Peter John Ramos Puerto Rico 
4 LAC Lionel Chalmers Xavier 
5 ATL Donta Smith Southeastern 
6 SEA Andre Emmet Texas Tech 
7 ORL Antonio Burks Memphis 
8 ATL Royal Ivey Texas 
9 CHI Chris Duhon Duke 
10 TOR Albert Miralles Spain 
11 BOS Justin Reed Mississippi 
12 SEA David Young North Carolina Central 
13 ATL Viktor Sanikidze Georgia 
14 NYK Trevor Ariza UCLA 
15 NOH Tim Pickett Florida St. 
16 CHR Bernard Robinson Michigan 
17 POR Ha Seung Jin South Korea 
18 MIA Pape Sow Cal State Fullerton 
19 SAC Ricky Minard Morehead St. 
20 MEM Sergei Lishouk Russia 
21 DAL Vassilis Spanoulis Greece 
22 NJN Christian Drejer Denmark 
23 SAS Romain Sato Xavier 
24 MIA Matt Freije Vanderbilt 
25 DET Rickey Paulding Missouri 
26 HOU Luis Flores Manhattan 
27 LAL Marcus Douthit Providence 
28 SAS Sergei Karaulov Jakutsk (Russia) 
29 MIN Blake Stepp Gonzaga 
30 IND Rashad Wright Georgia 

Personally, I think David Harrison will be twice the player Pavel ever could be. Sure he would of been a top pick in 05 but how many of you seriously this guy is worth the pick?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Thanks for pointing out his race when criticizing him.


----------



## Chalie Boy

In addtion to that you should show the players we could have got THIS year with the pick we traded for that clown.......better yet don't........ ......PAVEL POAHDJHSXHZVBN!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## LionOfJudah

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Thanks for pointing out his race when criticizing him.


 How many black stiffs do you know?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

White people are stiffs... black people are 'raw'


----------



## LionOfJudah

WTChan said:


> White people are stiffs... black people are 'raw'


 Naw.. black skinny bigs are raw but black big bigs tend to have weight issues. Either way they all foul too damn much.


----------



## rebelsun

He still has more upside than anyone else picked after him. Whether he realizes that is another story, though.


----------



## LionOfJudah

By upside you mean height... yeah, your right.

Honestly, how many over 7'3" super stars are there? 

Now how many over 7'3" flops or average oversized foul prone stiffs are there?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

stevemc said:


> How many black stiffs do you know?


Robert "Tractor" Traylor...

I don't know of a single white player that people say is "athletic..." They're always 'stiffs'. Just about every white guy in the NBA is a shooter or passer. They have to be very good at doing all the mechanics and have to practice to keep up.

That's just like, "How many white RBs are there in the NFL?" or "How many top tier WRs are there in the NFL that are white?"


----------



## LionOfJudah

Obi-Wan Nowitzki said:


> Robert "Tractor" Traylor...


The Tractor is one of those trying to keep from being 400 lbs black post. *cough* Oliver Miller *cough*



> I don't know of a single white player that people say is "athletic..." They're always 'stiffs'. Just about every white guy in the NBA is a shooter or passer. They have to be very good at doing all the mechanics and have to practice to keep up.
> 
> That's just like, "How many white RBs are there in the NFL?" or "How many top tier WRs are there in the NFL that are white?"


Devils Advocate: So then why the hell draft a super sized white stiff so high considering what you said


----------



## Chalie Boy

Why draft him? Because Don Nelson is in charge of that stuff, God why can't we ever just go conventional?!?!?!? Ps. Pavel sucks, and he is so soft and uncoordinated that I could probably dunk on him, or post him up and i'm 5'11...


----------



## AussieWarriorFan!

I love his name! :banana: 

Stevemc, you may be proven right in a few years, but tell me this, would you have the balls to criticize him face to face? (you might need a stepladder)

YOU can piss off the 7'5 tanky russian if you want, i'll stick to saying he has a cool name and should get gametime! :banana:


----------



## K-DaWg

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> I love his name! :banana:
> 
> Stevemc, you may be proven right in a few years, but tell me this, would you have the balls to criticize him face to face? (you might need a stepladder)
> 
> YOU can piss off the 7'5 tanky russian if you want, i'll stick to saying he has a cool name and should get gametime! :banana:



hahaha i would and he wont get game time to clumsy to hold the ball! :clap:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

But he's so big! He _has_ to dominate in a half court set! :biggrin:


----------



## arcade_rida

Is this a make fun of a colour thread. Like black basketball players have weight issues how many of them are there? like 10-20 thats not a lot.. and most tall white guys are stiffs.. I mean it doesn't make sense. It can go both ways. Just dont get so angry that these guys are making millions and we aren't.


----------



## arcade_rida

stevemc said:


> Naw.. black skinny bigs are raw but black big bigs tend to have weight issues. Either way they all foul too damn much.


And this? I think this thread should be closed... All black bigs foul too much? That doesn't make any sense. They foul to much. I think this thread should be closed as too many people are taking this issue from Pavel to black bigs fouling too much. Stay on topic dont be a clown.


----------



## LionOfJudah

arcade_rida said:


> And this? I think this thread should be closed... All black bigs foul too much? That doesn't make any sense. They foul to much. I think this thread should be closed as too many people are taking this issue from Pavel to black bigs fouling too much. Stay on topic dont be a clown.


 Woah, calm down... I guess i should of made my self a litte more clear on this.. All these over sized players white, black, whatever tend to foul too much due to lack of body control.


----------



## LionOfJudah

AussieWarriorFan! said:


> I love his name! :banana:
> 
> Stevemc, you may be proven right in a few years, but tell me this, would you have the balls to criticize him face to face? (you might need a stepladder)
> 
> YOU can piss off the 7'5 tanky russian if you want, i'll stick to saying he has a cool name and should get gametime! :banana:


 I'd tell him to his face... but does he even know english?


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

Come on... Give this guy a break. We knew when we drafted him that he was a project. The guy has played a grand total of ten minutes in the NBA and sat out most of the season due to a disorder. Do I think he's going to turn out to be a star? No. But give him a chance. He was the 21st pick in the draft, not a lottery selection. I think with our team we can afford to gamble and try to find a Sabonis or a Yao.

Any player that we would have taken would have rode the pine anyways whether it was this year's or last year's pick.


----------



## LionOfJudah

What was Josh Howard picked at again??


----------



## arcade_rida

stevemc said:


> Woah, calm down... I guess i should of made my self a litte more clear on this.. All these over sized players white, black, whatever tend to foul too much due to lack of body control.


Alright. Thanks for clearing it up because it looked like you were judging every type of NBA player


----------



## AussieWarriorFan!

stevemc said:


> I'd tell him to his face... but does he even know english?


Dunno, but if he does, your screwed! :banana:


----------



## Obi-Wan Nowitzki

stevemc said:


> What was Josh Howard picked at again??


I don't know about you, but I don't remember Josh Howard being picked in the last two drafts like I said.... Any of the guys that were picked after Pavel would have sat all last year and they would sit all this year. Like I said, give the guy a chance before you crap all over him. I don't think he'll turn out to be a star, but let him try.


----------



## sheefo13

I still have nightmares about picking Ebi over Josh Howard for the wolves.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan!

I just posterized shaq with Pavel Posdkhshgjyzn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in nba live 05! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## AussieWarriorFan!

Took me like 50 goes though! :curse:


----------



## K-DaWg

hahahaha see i new it! he sucks cant handle the ball and fouls to much if he works on those then well talk


----------



## Drk Element

Go Shovel!!!!!!!!!!!!, i mean, go Pavel!!!, yeah Pavel!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## soulhunter

Just wait, when he's a star putting up 26/14 with 4blocks we'll all eat our words :clown:

But seriously, the Kids 19. Not many players can contribute in the NBA at 19. Especially Big Men, hopefully by the end of his rookie deal (another 2 years I think?) we'll have actually gauged his potential and talent more accurately. But I'm pretty much with everyone else, I don't think he'll amount to anything. We shoulda grabbed Varejuo, he's crazy


----------



## Chalie Boy

This guy is trash. What do you guys mean by potential and upside? All I see is a guy who will spend his carrer on the IR and have carrer numbers of 2.5 3.0 and 1.5 when its all said and done....


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Upside? He's big.


----------



## soulhunter

And 19 years old


----------



## Chalie Boy

and terrible....


----------



## mavsman

Chalie Boy said:


> and terrible....


Have you actually watched him play? He is not terrible. He is still a ways away from being able to play in the NBA but he is 20 years old.

I watched the 4 Mavs Summer League games that they put on NBA TV and he does have potential. Yes, he needs to learn how to handle the double and triple teams he is getting and he does need to improve his positioning but he does some things out there which are impressive for a 7'5" guy.

He has improved quite a bit from last years Summer League to this year. That's all I want to see from him is steady improvement. I think we stick him on our D-League team and let him get 30-35 minutes a night he will continue to improve.

Whether he ever learns and improves enough to be a good NBA Center remains to be seen but to write the guy off as a 7'5" 300+ lb 20 year old is crazy.

The Mavs took this guy as a project and he is on target for where he should be. Lets give him a couple of more years before declaring anything about this guy.


----------



## Chalie Boy

I'm sorry dude, but this guy has BUST written all over him. In the case that he can be a DECENT player....and if we are still living....I will get his jersey wear it on a picture and post it on this site


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

You do that. I don't start naming players as busts till they're 25.


----------



## terry2damp

varejao would be a VERY nice fit here however we drafted pacel knowing he was a project so y start *****in bout him after one yr realistically he wont contribute till his 2nd contract and we know tht so lets just wait an see


----------



## LionOfJudah

terry2damp said:


> varejao would be a VERY nice fit here however we drafted pacel knowing he was a project so y start *****in bout him after one yr realistically he wont contribute till his 2nd contract and we know tht so lets just wait an see


 Exactly, his 2nd contract where either we sign him to a Shawn Bradley type deal or he walks on us...


----------



## Chalie Boy

stevemc said:


> Exactly, his 2nd contract where either we sign him to a Shawn Bradley type deal or he walks on us...


Hey man calm down it will be worth it, he will be good by then...right...RIGHT?!?!? :eek8:


----------



## LionOfJudah

Chalie Boy said:


> Hey man calm down it will be worth it, he will be good by then...right...RIGHT?!?!? :eek8:


 Even if he's not good by that time he'll get over paid cause he's over sized!


----------



## Chalie Boy

BUMP!!!! :curse:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

You love him Charlie Boy, you're just in denial that he'll be the next big thing.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Rep points for pics of pavel getting dunked on! Anyone?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I love this thread.


----------



## thekid

stevemc said:


> Rep points for pics of pavel getting dunked on! Anyone?


http://stopactionsports.com/slideshows/ggsundaymavs/NE6U8032.jpg


----------



## LionOfJudah

thekid said:


> http://stopactionsports.com/slideshows/ggsundaymavs/NE6U8032.jpg












:laugh:

one point for thekid!


----------



## Chalie Boy

thekid said:


> http://stopactionsports.com/slideshows/ggsundaymavs/NE6U8032.jpg


Make that two points... :rotf:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

bringing this back


----------



## thekid

Obi-Wan Nowitzki said:


> I don't know of a single white player that people say is "athletic..." They're always 'stiffs'. Just about every white guy in the NBA is a shooter or passer. They have to be very good at doing all the mechanics and have to practice to keep up.
> 
> That's just like, "How many white RBs are there in the NFL?" or "How many top tier WRs are there in the NFL that are white?"


David Lee, Brent Barry, Chris Andersen, Jeff Foster, Ed McCaffrey, Matt Jones, Kevin Curtis, Drew Bennett, Joe Jurevicius, Brandon Stokley, Tim Dwight, Nick Goings. Rare but they're athletic.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Robert Swift is athletic. And I thought Nick Goings is black?


----------



## thekid

Nick Goings is white indeed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I didn't know that.


----------



## Zuca

Can't you move this guy with KVH to Toronto for AD and Eric Williams? I think that Raps may agree with this move, since they need a big, and Pavel is a young big (he can't be more useless than Woods is being now, can he?), and KVH can help them in this year... And Dallas would be getting two useful veterans that can help them to have a good playoff run...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Zuca said:


> Can't you move this guy with KVH to Toronto for AD and Eric Williams? I think that Raps may agree with this move, since they need a big, and Pavel is a young big (he can't be more useless than Woods is being now, can he?), and KVH can help them in this year... And Dallas would be getting two useful veterans that can help them to have a good playoff run...


You forgot Araujo and Sow? They're like the Toronto version of Pavel and DJ.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

How's Pavel doing now? Haven't heard from him in a while.


----------



## Tersk

It's still all about the ZERO

0 turnovers
0 fouls
0 missed shots
0 missed free throw's

He's doine awesome!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Is he in the D-League?


----------



## Zuca

WTChan said:


> You forgot Araujo and Sow? They're like the Toronto version of Pavel and DJ.


Who knows? Maybe with Pavel going to TO, some of these three step up and become their version of Diop! :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Nope, injured.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Zuca said:


> Who knows? Maybe with Pavel going to TO, some of these three step up and become their version of Diop! :biggrin:


Nope....WHITE SHAQ!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Mavs Maniac said:


> Nope, injured.


Fake injury, eh. Why don't they just let him in the D-league? He can, right?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

WTChan said:


> Fake injury, eh. Why don't they just let him in the D-league? He can, right?


He had foot surgery. Avery said if his rehab goes fast enough he's going to send him to Ft. Worth if he can get there before the season ends.


----------



## benfica

All whites are stiff, all the white players should stop playing basketball and go invent another sport that their good at.


----------



## LionOfJudah

benfica said:


> All whites are stiff, all the white players should stop playing basketball and go invent another sport that their good at.


 and you should stop posting to find something your good at... but you won't... :sigh:


Someone should slap your mother and your father for a statement that stupid...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Mavericks_Fan said:


> He had foot surgery. Avery said if his rehab goes fast enough he's going to send him to Ft. Worth if he can get there before the season ends.


When was he injured? Any date for his return?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

benfica said:


> All whites are stiff, all the white players should stop playing basketball and go invent another sport that their good at.


Bad joke.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

stevemc said:


> :laugh:
> 
> one point for thekid!


At least he contested it. Yao and Mourning get dunked on all the time, but I commend them for their effort.


----------



## CbobbyB

WTChan said:


> At least he contested it. Yao and Mourning get dunked on all the time, but I commend them for their effort.


VERy True!!! especially Yao


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Is Pavel gonna play for Russia in the Olympics?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

On NBA.com's transactions list, Dallas assigns Pavel to Fort Worth of D-league.


----------



## Chalie Boy

PAVEL POKLAJDKJXNCZNMN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Go Pavel :banana:


----------



## sdn13

How hard is it to say his name?

It's just Podkolzin. Not Posjdnfgajkdfnsjkdbfkashlksjdbflkasdbflkjsadf.]

It's not like Dikembe Mutombo's full name or anything.


----------



## island_dude

stevemc said:


> How many black stiffs do you know?


Remember Minut Bol? That was one of the biggest stiffs ever to play in the NBA, and as I remember he was definitely black.


----------



## Arti

Sam Bowie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Is it Podkolzin*e* or just Podkolzin? I could've sworn it was Podkolzine when they announced his name on draft night. Thi has really been bugging me.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

island_dude said:


> Remember Minut Bol? That was one of the biggest stiffs ever to play in the NBA, and as I remember he was definitely black.


And Jerome James.


----------



## GNG

island_dude said:


> Remember Minut Bol? That was one of the biggest stiffs ever to play in the NBA, and as I remember he was definitely black.


You have to be kidding.

Check out some All-time NBA shot-blocking lists, kid.


----------



## Chalie Boy

WTChan said:


> Is it Podkolzin*e* or just Podkolzin? I could've sworn it was Podkolzine when they announced his name on draft night. Thi has really been bugging me.


Its Pokfhdsjffjghturhgusdojdjzn......duh! :biggrin:


----------



## Chalie Boy

sdn13 said:


> How hard is it to say his name?
> 
> It's just Podkolzin. Not Posjdnfgajkdfnsjkdbfkashlksjdbflkasdbflkjsadf.]
> 
> It's not like Dikembe Mutombo's full name or anything.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Any NBDL news?


----------



## LionOfJudah

This just in...

Pavel eats a group of small children...












no not really... heres whats really going on:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

They're holding him down. Let him fly. Fly, Pavel, fly!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I take it he's not gonna be on the playoff roster.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Let's not forget our favorite prospect amidst all this playoffs hoolah.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Info from draftexpress.com Summer Leagues Articles, can't copy and paste, so I'll have to summarize

Day 1: Pavel's in 'significantly better shape'

Day 3: 'Absolutely no feel for the game or translatable skills that he can even rely on during garbage time' ..highlight of the game is a and1 dunk on a fastbreak from a pass from Ager.

Day 5: 'fun to watch'....'puts a lot of emotion into his plays'...conditioning issues.

Well, he's doesn't have a bad attitude.


----------



## StackAttack

WTChan said:


> Info from draftexpress.com Summer Leagues Articles, can't copy and paste, so I'll have to summarize
> 
> Day 1: Pavel's in 'significantly better shape'
> 
> Day 3: 'Absolutely no feel for the game or translatable skills that he can even rely on during garbage time' ..highlight of the game is a and1 dunk on a fastbreak from a pass from Ager.
> 
> Day 5: 'fun to watch'....'puts a lot of emotion into his plays'...conditioning issues.
> 
> Well, he's doesn't have a bad attitude.


Your link goes to RealGM, btw.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Woops. I mean this one.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Can he play in the D-leauge next year? Or is he too old?


----------



## StackAttack

Too old and didn't play in the D-League most of last season becasue of injury. Maybe we send him back to Russia to develop more.


----------



## Chalie Boy

PAVEL POKAKHSAJFSBHFXDJZN!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

StackAttack said:


> Too old and didn't play in the D-League most of last season becasue of injury. Maybe we send him back to Russia to develop more.


You can do that?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Chalie Boy said:


> PAVEL POKAKHSAJFSBHFXDJZN!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


Pavel loves you too.


----------



## Tersk

* Podkolzin showing improvement*
The development of long-term Mavericks project Pavel Podkolzin, the 7-foot-5 Russian who has been plagued with various ailments since being drafted in 2004, seems to be bearing some fruit. He looks to be in good shape and his skills are showing a little polish. Mostly, he's out there acting like a 7-5 guy should, getting his hands on a lot of balls around the basket and finishing over smaller guys, and working to get in position to do so. 

He had 20 points in a loss to the Kings on Wednesday and is averaging 12 points and 7.5 rebounds in about 21 minutes a game so far.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Is there a link to that?


----------



## Tersk

It's on ESPN

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2517726


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Nice find.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

More summaries from draftexpress.com

Rocky Mountain Revue, Day One: ...scored by virture of size and getting to the proper spot a few times. He still has no lift for rebounds and slow hands.

Played about 15 min, 3-3 FGs, 1-1 FT, 5 Rebs (1 ORB), 2 fouls, 1 TO, 7 points.

Pavel wasn't mentioned in Day Two. Poor offense, but good defensive numbers.

13 min, 1-3 FGs, 7 Rebs (2 ORB), 5 fouls, 2 TO, 1 stl, 2 blocks, 2 points.


----------



## Yao Mania

Only 5 fouls in 15 minutes, impressive! :biggrin:

serious I do hope he develops into a decent C someday


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yao Mania said:


> Only 5 fouls in 15 minutes, impressive! :biggrin:
> 
> serious I do hope he develops into a decent C someday


I didn't notice that as I was posting. I'm not even mad; I'm impressed.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

From ESPN, July 18's article



> MISC.: Pavel Podkolzin, Dallas' 7-5 roster-regular center from Russia, didn't play Monday for the Mavericks. Podkolzin, coming off a strong showing in the Vegas Summer League, averaged 14.0 minutes and 6.0 rebounds in his first two Revue games. He was given the day off and did not dress (coach's decision) Monday. . .


At first I thought it was 14 points, 6 rebounds. But no; it's 14 minutes, 6 rebs. Oh well.


----------



## edwardcyh

Yao Mania said:


> Only 5 fouls in 15 minutes, impressive! :biggrin:
> 
> serious I do hope he develops into a decent C someday


I hope so too.


----------



## Starbury03

This guy looked very bad when I saw him in Vegas he has little understanding of the game and is horrible on defense due to how slow he is, he isnt bad on offense when he gets a deep touch but that was basically all he could do.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I don't get why it's so hard to understand the game of basketball.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Draftexpress isn't talking about Pavel anymore.


----------



## StackAttack

WTChan said:


> Draftexpress isn't talking about Pavel anymore.


Oh HELL no.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I can't live without hearing about Pavel.


----------



## Dre

Biggest mistake Cuban probably ever made. My first and only post in this thread, I promise.


----------



## xray

_Dre_ said:


> Biggest mistake Cuban probably ever made. My first and only post in this thread, I promise.


I think if you have a successful franchise (meaning fiscally responsible), you have to take a flyer on one these guys every few years, if it doesn't jeopardize your rotation. You've got a little better odds than the (real) lottery - and if you hit, great - but if not, you haven't thrown a lot of money away.


----------



## StackAttack

1) Cuban doesn't do this kind of stuff, Donnie does
2) That was a very weak draft class (1st rounders who went after Podkolzin: Victor Khryapa, Sergei Monia, Delonte West, Tony Allen, Kevin Martin, Sasha Vujacic, Beno Udrih, David Harrison), no one who went after Pavel could really have helped us, I feel, except maybe Anderson Varejao (2nd round 1st pick), who I I'd take over KVH


----------



## Pain5155

This guy is Yao Ming without any skill watsoever.


----------



## Saint Baller

Pain5155 said:


> This guy is Yao Ming without any skill watsoever.


 Thank you for stating what has already been said


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Pavel's gonna be a legend. Somewhere. Someday. Somehow.


----------



## Saint Baller

In Russia before a new war starts


----------



## Tersk

Mouhamed Sene played the first time in two games, but looked unimpressive, recording only five points and four rebounds against a formidable Pavel Podkolzin who throw up 10 points and pulled down six boards.


----------



## Saint Baller

Tersk said:


> Mouhamed Sene played the first time in two games, but looked unimpressive, recording only five points and four rebounds against a formidable Pavel Podkolzin who throw up 10 points and pulled down six boards.


 http://sene.justgotowned.com

lol

By Pavel!


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> against a formidable Pavel Podkolzin


I'm wiping my eyes... :jawdrop:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Tersk said:


> Mouhamed Sene played the first time in two games, but looked unimpressive, recording only five points and four rebounds against a formidable Pavel Podkolzin who throw up 10 points and pulled down six boards.


I'm a Sonic fan, but go Pavel!


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> I'm a Sonic fan, but go Pavel!


I have to ask a Sonics fan's perspective. How do you feel about the selling of Sonics to an Oklahoma group? I know the Sonics will stay for another year, but the question is whether or not the city will comply with the team's requests....

Must make it harder to be a fan, doesn't it?


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> I have to ask a Sonics fan's perspective. How do you feel about the selling of Sonics to an Oklahoma group? I know the Sonics will stay for another year, but the question is whether or not the city will comply with the team's requests....
> 
> Must make it harder to be a fan, doesn't it?


Shut up Ed, you're gonna jinx us.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> Shut up Ed, you're gonna jinx us.


Why? How?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

edwardcyh said:


> I have to ask a Sonics fan's perspective. How do you feel about the selling of Sonics to an Oklahoma group? I know the Sonics will stay for another year, but the question is whether or not the city will comply with the team's requests....
> 
> Must make it harder to be a fan, doesn't it?


**** the greedy Sonics owners (Schultz didn't want to chip in for the arena; he wanted the city to pay for like 80-90% of it). **** the council for not giving them the arena. **** Schultz for selling. **** everybody.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Why? How?


Some *******'s going to read your post and buy the Mavs and move them to OKC.


----------



## StackAttack

WTChan said:


> **** everybody.


I'd actually prefer you not **** me.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

StackAttack said:


> I'd actually prefer you not **** me.


Wish granted.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Is Pavel playing for Russia in the Olympics?


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> Is Pavel playing for Russia in the Olympics?


ummm.... anybody care enough to answer this one?

I tried to do some search on the internet and all returned with minimal information...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

I couldn't find anything on it. People hate, man. Russia's gonna kick *** with Pavel. He cannot be contained.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Ha's traded, Pavel next to go?


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> Ha's traded, Pavel next to go?


Are you talking about Ha Seung Jin? Which team is he on now?

That's another big-o player....


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> Are you talking about Ha Seung Jin? Which team is he on now?
> 
> That's another big-o player....


Nevermind.

Came across this:


MILWAUKEE -- The Milwaukee Bucks traded center Jamaal Magloire to the Portland Trail Blazers for guard Steve Blake, forward Brian Skinner and center Ha Seung-Jin on Monday. 

``This trade allowed us to add depth to both our frontcourt and backcourt,`` Bucks general manager Larry Harris said. 

Sportsbook.com has Milwaukee set at +10000 to win the 2007 NBA championship. 

Blake, 26, played in 68 games for Portland last season and averaged 8.2 points per game, a career high. He ranked third in the NBA in assist-to-turnover ratio and 16th in three-point field goal percentage (.413). The 6-foot-3 guard has career averages of 6.4 points, 3.1 assists and 1.8 rebounds in four NBA seasons. 

Skinner, 30, has averaged 5.2 points and 4.9 rebounds in 405 career games with six teams. 

Skinner, who has played in the NBA for eight years, averaged a career-best 10.5 points along with 7.3 rebounds and 1.09 blocks in helping the Bucks reach the playoffs in the 2003-04 season. He split time last season with Sacramento and Portland and averaged 2.9 points and 3.5 rebounds in 65 games. 

Ha Seung-Jin, a 7-3 center, appeared in 21 games for Portland last season - his third in the NBA - and registered 1.6 points and 1.8 rebounds per game. 

Ha, who will turn 21 on Friday, is the first South Korean to play in the NBA. The Trail Blazers chose him in the second round of the 2004 draft. 

Magloire, 28, averaged 9.2 points and a team-high 9.5 rebounds for Milwaukee last season. He was the only Bucks player to start all 82 games. He was seventh in the NBA in total rebounds (778) and 10th in rebounds per game. 

The 2004 All-Star spent five seasons with the Hornets before going to Milwaukee last offseason. He averaged 9.5 points and 7.8 rebounds in 425 career games. 

"In Steve Blake, we added a talented point guard who had one of the best assist-to-turnover ratios in the league last season," Harris said. "Brian was a solid contributor to our team two years ago and, along with Ha Seung-Jin, will give us added size up front."


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yes, that guy. So if Portland decides it's time to give up on their raw, big prospect, what does this mean for Pavel? Maybe Dallas management doesn't feel the pressure to keep him anymore. If there was even any pressure.


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> Yes, that guy. So if Portland decides it's time to give up on their raw, big prospect, what does this mean for Pavel? Maybe Dallas management doesn't feel the pressure to keep him anymore. If there was even any pressure.


Good point, but I think Dallas may be hanging on to Pavel for a little while longer. Mostly because 1) he's cheap to keep around and 2) he doesn't really have much trade value.

I think NBA is spoiled by Yao because now people actually expect big guys to be fast and productive.... Yao is setting the par a tad high for these big-o players.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Pavel can't play in the D-league anymore, can he? And with the signing of Pops Mensah-Bonsu (he can play 5 too, right?), does this mean Pavel is buried on the bench? Uh-oh.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Management looking to buy out Pavel?

He can't play in the D-league anymore, but he's only 21.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Oh No! Pavel waived. 

Worst day in franchise history.


----------



## Zuca

Your team should've traded him with KVH in last season to Toronto for Antonio Davis and Eric Williams. AD could've helped in Miami series.


----------



## Tersk

The Mavericks have waived 7-5 Russian center Pavel Podkolzin, a prelude to a buyout if he's not claimed by another NBA team. 

At 21, Podkolzin remains a project, whose raw skills are counterbalanced by size and potential. 

 But after two NBA seasons, the Mavericks could no longer send him to the National Basketball Developmental League. With DeSagana Diop, Erick Dampier and D.J. Mbenga at center, Podkolzin was going to see few minutes this season. 

"He's got to play in order to develop," Mavericks president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson said. 

The impending buyout would allow Podkolzin to play in Europe. 

Podkolzin was acquired from Utah in a 2004 trade after he was drafted 21st. His development was hindered by torn knee cartilage, pituitary surgery and a stress fracture. He played six games with Dallas in two seasons. In 11 games with the Fort Worth Flyers in the NBDL last season, he averaged 6.6 points and 5.8 rebounds. 

* "We're hoping to re-sign him when the situation is a little more right," Nelson said.*


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

That situation should be right now. Will he have spot once KVH leaves?


----------



## Chalie Boy

:cheers:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Chalie Boy said:


> :cheers:


----------



## Chalie Boy

WTChan said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Yao Mania

Pavel!!! ok Houston needs a back-up C so maybe we can pick him up. Pavel + Yao = unstoppable!


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Chalie Boy said:


> :laugh:


 :verysad:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Yao Mania said:


> Pavel!!! ok Houston needs a back-up C so maybe we can pick him up. Pavel + Yao = unstoppable!


Pavel > Yao. Pavel and Dirk would have been the best PF/C combo ever. Now this team will never make the playoffs again. Never.


----------



## Dre

Curse of the pavino? :whoknows:


----------



## xray

WTChan said:


> Pavel > Yao. Pavel and Dirk would have been the best PF/C combo ever. Now this team will never make the playoffs again. Never.


When does cricket season start?


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> Pavel > Yao. Pavel and Dirk would have been the best PF/C combo ever. Now this team will never make the playoffs again. Never.


That's harsh...

They just want Pavel to play and develop another year in Europe. I imagine he'll be back in NBA sometime down the road.


----------



## StackAttack

Ed. He's right. Pavel singlehandedly put us on his back and carried us to the Finals. We would have won if he was on our playoff roster. We're done for.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

edwardcyh said:


> That's harsh...
> 
> They just want Pavel to play and develop another year in Europe. I imagine he'll be back in NBA sometime down the road.


I hope the Mavs will be the team to re-sign him. Don't wanna regret this.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

StackAttack said:


> Ed. He's right. Pavel singlehandedly put us on his back and carried us to the Finals. We would have won if he was on our playoff roster. We're done for.


Pavel >>>> Shaq. If Pavel was on the playoff roster, I would have wanted the Mavs to win.


----------



## edwardcyh

WTChan said:


> Pavel >>>> Shaq. If Pavel was on the playoff roster, I would have wanted the Mavs to win.


Hate to say it, but, as of right now, Shaq would demolish Pavel...

In another couple years, maybe the table will turn with Pavel gaining more experience and Shaq getting EVEN older...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Better hope Pavel doesn't get a huge contract in Europe.


----------



## xray

WTChan said:


> Better hope Pavel doesn't get a huge contract in Europe.


Why? I think he'd be fly in cool sunglasses. :rock:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

If he gets a huge contract in Europe, he might not bother coming back. And he looks cool with or without shades.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

He'll be back. With a vengence.


----------



## Saint Baller

Yeah WTChan, it's like he scores 63 in 3 quarters against us


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

That's the spirit. I'm just going to ignore any sarcasm.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

La la la, just wandering around the Mavs forum. Hey, what's this? A Pavel thread? Na, I shouldn't post this. It's pointless. Woops, too late. I already posted. Sorry.


----------



## LionOfJudah

Bump.... as a reminder we blew this draft.


----------



## croco

No wonder that Chan liked him, he is as bad as the Sonics projects.


----------



## edwardcyh

Just bored and bumping random threads.


----------



## croco

edwardcyh said:


> Just bored and bumping random threads.


You should also create a random thread


----------



## edwardcyh

croco said:


> You should also create a random thread


Made you look though.


----------

